# has anyone rode a triple or a quad tandem bike ?



## dave soi (4 Mar 2020)

has anyone ever riden a triple or a quad tandem bike ? if so what are your experiences and how hard is it going uphills and trough towns cities ?


----------



## Alex H (5 Mar 2020)

probably better to ask here (but you will have to register) https://www.tandem-club.org.uk/


----------



## dave soi (5 Mar 2020)

thanks thats a good place to ask.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2020)

I've had a go on a ZEM 2, over Manchester way. Side by side quad. Can't say I've seen a tandem quad, one rider behind the other.

Out on the road, I seemed to be given a wider berth by other traffic. Lane had to be claimed, and held, for turning right though.


----------



## Ian H (5 Mar 2020)

I've never ridden more than a two-person tandem. The most important thing is a a reasonably compatible pedalling style. The more riders you have, the more difficult it might be to ensure that. And of course, as a tandem gets longer, so it inevitably gets more flexible, so any less-than-smooth techniques will have more effect.

This one was at the Semaine Federale a couple of years ago.


----------



## dave soi (5 Mar 2020)

wow what an amazing bike would love to try a triple or a quad but am in Ireland so not much if any hope of ever trying one out.


----------



## dave soi (25 Mar 2020)

update i was wrong i now own a triplet .
p.s sorry for the bump and double post.


----------



## Tom B (25 Mar 2020)

Where do you store such a beast?


----------



## Ridgeway (25 Mar 2020)

Tom B said:


> Where do you store such a beast?



Think you'd need a hanger


----------



## dave soi (25 Mar 2020)

it fits in the hall but barely


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2020)

Advertised today by Ribble Cycles 
Wheels/tyres look quite narrow. I wonder why they decided to put that bend in the top tube rather than continue it down to the (rear) BB?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Advertised today by Ribble Cycles
> Wheels/tyres look quite narrow. I wonder why they decided to put that bend in the top tube rather than continue it down to the (rear) BB?
> View attachment 511821


Seems to have the front seat post to the right of that top tube.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Seems to have the front seat post to the right of that top tube.


Think that's just an illusion.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2020)

No, genuine e-mail from Ribble:
-----Original Message-----
From: Ribble Cycles <offers@ribblecycles.co.uk>
To: <snip>
Sent: Wed, 1 Apr 2020 10:01
Subject: Cycling has changed 4 the better. 
<<image>>
*RIBBLE FAMDEM*
ONE FOR ALL THE FAMILY




​Introducing the Ribble Famdem (Family Tandem). It has been designed for those long days in the saddle when you want some company. The 'People Carrier' of our bike range, the Ribble Famdem is ideal for family days out; and thanks to its aero credentials, its no slouch either! 

An aerodynamically-designed seating arrangement places the adults at the front and rear, whilst the mid-section is reserved for the kids. Inspired by the way that whales swim with their young, tucked into their slipstream, and the way kangaroos aerodynamically shield their babies in their pouches, you'll get all the benefit of the extra pairs of legs, with none of the drag.


----------



## dave soi (1 Apr 2020)

thats the weirdest quad tandem i have yet seen.


----------



## ade towell (1 Apr 2020)

it is April 1st...


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2020)

Spoilsport @ade towell Can't you let Ribble have a morsel of fun?
A triplet came past the group I was with on Day 3 of PBP with three Germans aboard having a ball: must have been going 50+kph on the flat.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Think that's just an illusion.


A bit like the rear rider pedalling and actually contributing to the forward motion.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

ade towell said:


> it is April 1st...


March the 32nd!


----------

